# What ever happened to Golden Eagle Archery?



## Hoyt Alpha32 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just recently got back into Bowhunting and shooting after about a 9 year hiatus. My old bow is a Golden Eagle Orion Mark 1. I was wondering what ever happened to Golden Eagle Archery and how long ago they went out of business. Any information at all would be appreciated. I loved that bow for many years and after coming back to the world of archery, I'm kinda surprised that they are no longer around.


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

*Golden Eagle*

Bear bought GE ,Cascade sports bought Bear and shut GE down.


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

I was a big Golden Eagle fan I owed a Predator, Then the Hawk, And finally an Evolution. Great sucsess with these bows.

And then it was sold to North American Archery Group. A long with Bear, Buck Masters, Chuck Adams, Satilitte Archery and a couple of others. Where they produced them for a while. In Florida.

Then in the early 2000's North American Archery Group was bought by Escalade Sports from Ohio and they dropped a few of the names one being Golden Eagle. 

I sure like the looks of the old Golden Eagles but compared to the performance of the newer bows they were slugs.


----------



## Jaypo (May 20, 2008)

Any idea where to find modules for Golden Eagle Bows?


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Hoyt Alpha32 said:


> I just recently got back into Bowhunting and shooting after about a 9 year hiatus. My old bow is a Golden Eagle Orion Mark 1. I was wondering what ever happened to Golden Eagle Archery and how long ago they went out of business. Any information at all would be appreciated. I loved that bow for many years and after coming back to the world of archery, I'm kinda surprised that they are no longer around.


I too was a fan of GE and LOVED my Evolution. But if your handle means you are sporting a new AM32 then you did good!


----------



## okarcher96 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a golden eagle. Its a Predator, but i don't knowwhat year it is. Any idea? Its got older mossy oak camo on it, basically streeks and a few splotchy spots on it.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I forget the model but I had a split limb GE with the slanted grip, it was a fun lil bow.


----------



## dlramon (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm back into archery/bow hunting again also after about 12 years away (since last year). The only other bow I ever owned and used for bow hunting was a Golden Eagle (still have it); bought the bow around 1986 but can't remember what model it was. I set it for about 60# pull and remember putting caluses on my finger tips holding at 50% let-off. Did my own camo paint job on it. The industry has come at least a light year since than equipment-wise - I'm shooting a Mathews Z7 Extreme now and am very pleased at how fast I was able to get back to good shooting form with it. No more caluses on my finger tips as I'm shooting with a mechanical release these days.


----------



## MATHEWSBOWMAN (Jan 14, 2004)

I had two of them, i think the first one was a forumla 3D ? and the other was a SplitFire 32, i still have the formula 3D. great company, too bad it got shut down.


----------



## H0llowpoint (Nov 29, 2013)

My first bow was a Golden Eagle, whatever hunting model they were making in 1991. I killed 5 deer with it, then I moved to Hoyt. I've been out of the game for about 15 years now, and looking to get back in. Man has the technology changed.


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

I have an Evolution and a Splitfire 32. 
My son killed his 1st buck with the Splitfire


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I heard Golden Eagle switched over to manufacturing boat anchors. It was an easy transition LOL.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

*Golden Eagle Predator*

This was my first compound bow (1989). I slayed a few deer with it and it got me into the great tradition of archery and hunting, but I'm glad they don't make em like they use to!! The pic also shows that 5 years ago I didn't have much of a bow shop either :no:
View attachment 1832070


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

tack09 said:


> I think I heard Golden Eagle switched over to manufacturing boat anchors. It was an easy transition LOL.


Kind of crude....

At it's peak Golden Eagle had bows people could buy, pick up and shoot. That user friendly. Lots of people liked the Evolution and Splitfire. 

Speed, Golden Eagle had one, but was shut down before it hit the market. I know where one is that's said to 300 fps with a short draw and set to 55 to 58 pounds. The owner was a GE Rep and still have it.


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Sonny, Just being the jokester. I remember those big risers with the lift kits under the limbs. They were a pretty hot bow back in their day.


SonnyThomas said:


> Kind of crude....
> 
> At it's peak Golden Eagle had bows people could buy, pick up and shoot. That user friendly. Lots of people liked the Evolution and Splitfire.
> 
> Speed, Golden Eagle had one, but was shut down before it hit the market. I know where one is that's said to 300 fps with a short draw and set to 55 to 58 pounds. The owner was a GE Rep and still have it.


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)

Still have my evolution and my dad still uses his evolution


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I had one that was circa 1983 with a fine line bowsight that was sweet. I gave it to one of my bigger bow scouts a few years back.


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

I still have a Golden Eagle. bought it somewhere in '94-'95. It's a Procarbine Hawk and is currently my backup bow, though I haven't shot it lately and it probably could use a new set of string. I was just telling the wife a few weeks ago that I need to resurrect it.


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

Still have my Predator I received for Christmas in '94 or '95. I shot it the other day for the first time in a long time. It was quite the shock.


----------



## NATURE BOY (Aug 24, 2003)

I was on their shooting staff back in the day. Some of the most consistent shooting bows I have ever shot. Also, shot my 1st 60X with a Classic. Shot 120X with a Turbo. Still have have the Turbo. Sweet bows. Cryin shame their gone.


----------



## rsavoie (Oct 28, 2012)

I killed my first deer with one back in 1989, i was 17. I had owned three of them to that point, don't recall the models










Lol those were good times.


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

How many remember the Golden Eagle "Eagle" target bow? Beautiful paint jobs, Yew wood/maple limbs.
One of the best finger shooter's bows back in the 80's. 
We sold a bunch of them.
Good Luck


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

I owned 3 Golden Eagle bows at one time. Durring that time period they were the bow to have!


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

There were two bows with the slanted grips. 1998-99 Splitfire (32" a2a) and the Litespeed (37" a2a). Although a touch slower than the Splitfire the Litespeed was the better shooting bow. Very quiet and stable. Also the Litespeed came with your choice of split or solid limbs. Without a doubt the Litespeed was one of the best shooting bows I've had in the last 40 years. Their speed bow for 1997 was the Wildfire. I had a prototype Wildfire that smoked at 304 fps (64# and IBO weight arrow, 27" draw). Problem was the limbs wouldn't stay together. Production model had better limbs and 25 fps slower.


----------



## dwilson (Aug 23, 2009)

The designer for elite archery now was the designer for Golden Eagle back in the day.


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

bukfever2 said:


> How many remember the Golden Eagle "Eagle" target bow? Beautiful paint jobs, Yew wood/maple limbs.
> One of the best finger shooter's bows back in the 80's.
> We sold a bunch of them.
> Good Luck


My wife has one that is in almost pristene condition


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

Jaypro,
there's a shop in Manitowoc WI., that I was told, has a good number of Golden eagles parts (was a dealer). I don't know the name of the shop, but it should be easy enough to find on google.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I very much remember the GE target bows...beautiful, accurate, pleasure to shoot. Unfortunately I was unable to afford one when they were big...would like to pick one up some day.


----------



## psefreak75 (Mar 6, 2013)

I had five of them! A hawk,pro-turbo,Orion mark 1,evolution,and a revolution! They were great bows for their time!


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

Around 1990 I had an XL, 46" or 48"? ata. Shot with a tab 2 fingers under xx78 2315's with 5" feathers.

By the time hunting season rolled around my lower finger permminatly looked like it had been slammed in a door, pretty flat with a big caluss. I loved shooting that bow I shot it a lot & I shot it well.
Moved up to a Hoyt Oasis plus, another great shooting fingers bow.


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Didn't Bob Foulkrod own them at one time ..?? I was thinking he did....


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

chesnut oak said:


> Didn't Bob Foulkrod own them at one time ..?? I was thinking he did....


No but he endorsed them and was sponsored by them.
Golden Eagle is also the company that Dave Watson got his start with and our shop was his first appearance when they signed him on.
The Oakridge Boys always did New Years in Merrilville, IN and that was when he played bass for them.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

they were good bows, had that "solid feeling" when you shot them. I had a Falcon when I started into shooting 3d. my bro-in-law still hunts with an Evolution and his son just replaced his formula-3d, with an Element, about a year ago. I just picked up Whisper that looks brand new for 25 bucks, for my son-in-law to learn on. he's a big guy with 30 inches of draw, that longer ATA should work well for him.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Did GE make a silver-hawk .I had one along with a pse usa spirt.I cut the string with a broad head and it never got fix


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Yep I had a Super Hawk and the Evolution. Both were great bows. I still have the Super Hawk and had Hoyt accuwheels put on it. Haven't shot it for over 20 plus years. Took a lot of great animals with it.


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

I bet that was a shocker to go from a Formula 3D to an Element because those Formula 3Ds were HEAVY.

I had 3 different Pro Formula's in the day. They were good shooting bows and fast.


----------



## kowboy17 (Nov 24, 2013)

Several things are awesome about this photo:
1. I owned the same bow and man does that bring back memories also!
2. Those are some SWEET Rims on the blue car (are those really spider rims?)!
3. Had the same haircut. Took me some time to blow dry that baby.
4. Haven't seen a banana seat like that is quite some time. The kids today wouldn't know how to roll with one. 


Great Photo. Memory trip.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep I had a Falcon Flame as my first bow, great shooter. Been thinking about setting her up as a finger bow again


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

AK&HIboy said:


> I forget the model but I had a split limb GE with the slanted grip, it was a fun lil bow.


Me too.


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

I know this is a old post but I had always wanted a old GE target bow. Well I just picked up a red and black revolution and looking at a blue black and gold evolution this weekend. Anyone know if I can swap from steel cables to string? It looks like the cam can go both ways if I had a longer axel. Any one have any literature on these? Nothing like a new bow but I can finally afford some of the old bows I wanted growing up.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

Golden eagle went extinct


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

Well aware of that. Just looking to see if anyone had any old advertisements or info some of the bows.
Thanks


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Golden Eagle was still going well until the Fred Bear massive merger thing. I remember a Golden Eagle Rep saying with the merger the bow companies in the merger would benefit greatly. Golden Eagle was "dead" shortly after....


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

the 90s...


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

had an old formula 3d with the spacers in the limb pockets heavy as a cinder block...


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Mr.CNC said:


> I know this is a old post but I had always wanted a old GE target bow. Well I just picked up a red and black revolution and looking at a blue black and gold evolution this weekend. Anyone know if I can swap from steel cables to string? It looks like the cam can go both ways if I had a longer axel. Any one have any literature on these? Nothing like a new bow but I can finally afford some of the old bows I wanted growing up.


I've seen it done but only by someone that was well educated (older) and has been building bows a long time. I wouldn't go with current thread materials but the older fastflight should be fine.

I'd find a bow builder that is 50+ years old who has been doing this for 30 years and knows how to build steel cables...short of that you'll get "wallhanger" attitude or someone that can screw up the bow.

Personally, I wouldn't bother...just get some new steel cables made and use Dacron string. Now, if the bow was offered with FF as an option, go for it but with FF and not the current "non stretch" threads


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yep, steel cables are still made today on a order basis.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I shot Golden Eagles for years.... from 1987 to when they went out of business. Ive had most of their models with in that time frame...... I killed dozens of deer with them and loved their bows....I about cried when they closed their doors....


----------

